# xbox 360 bridged connection via aircard



## hunterjumper28 (Jun 30, 2008)

Here's what I'm trying to pull off;
I have a xbox 360 which I'm trying to get online with, via my At&t USBconnect 881 aircard. I want to play online with my xbox. 
I've read many many many different forums, and suggestions on how to do so. So I guess I'm trying to use my laptop as a networking portal to get online...
Most suggest creating a bridge from my xbox to my aircard. I've tried making a bridge, but there seems to be some confusion between the two about the IP addresses. 
I'm not computer savvy enough to pull this off. I know for a fact it CAN be done. Perhaps with some lag, but I at least want to give it a try. 
Please, can anyone help me? 
THANKS! ray:


----------



## beckysans (Apr 20, 2009)

I sure wish someone would answer your post on this.. I'm sitting in a hotel wanting to play some Halo 3 bad !!


----------



## Cirx (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

I had this problem when I set-up my 360 to my PC with WLAN. I had done all this, yet it wouldn't connect. I found that if you go into the bridge connection properties and then select "Allow This Connection To Be Shared" or something like that. This allowed my connection to be used as a bridge for my xbox. Hope this helped.


----------

